# Ramrod



## hoochman2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Looking for a ram rod for new england side kick muzzle loader. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2016)

Try trackofthewolf.com. You may not find one for that specific model, but if you get the right diameter, they will all work, and you can cut them to length.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 24, 2016)

Check here:  https://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/831/1

You may need to measure diameter and length and find one close if the Manuf. can't help you


----------

